# swimming crabs



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok Time to try getting crabs again. saw a guy at the ice machine with a basket of blue crabs. He said he waded and netted them. Always heard they start swimming around after dark. Anyone else have luck netting after dark ? Also plant to try the traps again- suggestions on where. I don't need your specific secret spot, just some general areas, suggestions. Thinking Friday night. thank for any help given ed

Almost forgot, I know I can't put out or retrieve traps in the dark.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Looking for more trigger fish in your traps? Good luck Ed. I wish I had some knowledge to share with you. TJ


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is the time of year when they should be nice and fat.

I just buy mine live from L&T's Seafood on highway 29.
Bout time to boil a couple of dozen


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> It is the time of year when they should be nice and fat.
> 
> I just buy mine live from L&T's Seafood on highway 29.
> But time to boil a couple of dozen


Boil crabs??? Never heard of boiling crabs. Steam them things with some old bay seasoning.. big pot, little bit of water, one can of beer and a pie pan in the bottom to keep them out of the water.. Layer them in putting a bit of vinegar, salt, pepper and old bay on each layer. Just make sure you latch the lid on the pot good cause they will sure try to get it open.. 

Boiling crabs.... must be a southern thing.. LOL


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

submariner said:


> Ok Time to try getting crabs again. saw a guy at the ice machine with a basket of blue crabs. He said he waded and netted them. Always heard they start swimming around after dark. Anyone else have luck netting after dark ? Also plant to try the traps again- suggestions on where. I don't need your specific secret spot, just some general areas, suggestions. Thinking Friday night. thank for any help given ed
> 
> Almost forgot, I know I can't put out or retrieve traps in the dark.



Never caught crabs after dark, always during the day but have not gone crabbing here at all. I saw a guy out at Ft Pickens on the bay side couple months ago wading with a dip net catching them around the grass beds. He didnt have a bunch but he had a dozen or so.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Boil crabs??? Never heard of boiling crabs. Boiling crabs.... must be a southern thing.. LOL



Doug, Doug, Doug Buddy..........

You gotta allot of things to learn.

And yes, I have had the steamed crabs before.
Many times, from many places, even "Up North"

You can have them, I will take mine.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yankees steam everything. You have Migrated South Sir, Boiled, Fried, Smoked or Grilled is how we eat around here!!!!! 

I too am curious about some crab catching. Gulf sixe or bay side better? What this cant set traps at night??? I always did when we were bridge fishing? Was I in the wrong??


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Boiled is the only way we ever dun it,it's been many years but if I remember right the crab jubilee should be starting soon, September I think. We used to net them along the beach by the bucket full, but back then you could get a gunny sack or two of scallops out of the bay.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ I remember those days. It was inly in high school.... that was only 22yrs ago.... damn thanks for the reminder of age


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

boiling crabs is a southern thing. thats the way its done


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

get that salted water to boiling with a crab boil bag. one for four lbs of crab.

10 min at the most. let cool. enjoy.

please don't eat the ladies. they are our future.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Boil! God forbid. Steamers man.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

how in the world did this become a post on boil or steam crabs- Get with it- how and where do I get crabs and DON"t tell me in Brownsville


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep jaster it sucks getting old, dam I just added it up and it's been 43 yrs. for me.


----------

